# UCLA TFT undergraduate interviews?



## chickennoodlesoup

Hey guys,

I applied for TFT back in December and I’m getting kinda anxious about waiting for an interview, since it’s already late February. Does anyone know if they’ve already sent them out for film applications? My friend had told me about how she got an interview as a Theater applicant, and that got me wondering if they’d already sent out interviews for the film students. Let me know if you guys hear anything!


----------



## runningupthathill

They postponed the film MFA program until next year


----------



## Chris W

runningupthathill said:


> They postponed the film MFA program until next year


This is for undergrad. I'll change thread title.


----------



## Chris W

chickennoodlesoup said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I applied for TFT back in December and I’m getting kinda anxious about waiting for an interview, since it’s already late February. Does anyone know if they’ve already sent them out for film applications? My friend had told me about how she got an interview as a Theater applicant, and that got me wondering if they’d already sent out interviews for the film students. Let me know if you guys hear anything!


There's another person asking this question here so I don't think they've happened yet?






						UCLA TFT Undergraduate Admission - When is the interview?
					

Hi all,  First let me talk about my story first. I submitted the UCLA TFT supplementary materials in Dec 2020 and it sent me the message that required me to correct my format of my essays, then I did that. Until 2 days ago they sent me the message via Accepted that my materials were eligible to...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## chickennoodlesoup

runningupthathill said:


> They postponed the film MFA program until next year


Hello! I’m talking about undergraduate


----------



## Sky Zhuang

I didn't receive interview notification yet. I've done some research that someone received their interview notification till mid March. So just relax and wait.


----------



## q64

Apparently, someone on Reddit says he/she was invited for interview. 


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ApplyingToCollege/comments/ly2hrf


----------



## chickennoodlesoup

q64 said:


> Apparently, someone on Reddit says he/she was invited for interview.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ApplyingToCollege/comments/ly2hrf


oh... do they release all interviews at the same time? like is there no chance of me getting an interview now if i didn’t one hour ago?


----------



## q64

chickennoodlesoup said:


> oh... do they release all interviews at the same time? like is there no chance of me getting an interview now if i didn’t one hour ago?



Not sure...  The requests could be released in waves probably until tomorrow or weekend since different professors will have to send out emails on their own schedules.


----------



## Sky Zhuang

q64 said:


> Not sure...  The requests could be released in waves probably until tomorrow or weekend since different professors will have to send out emails on their own schedules.


I also have the same concern... I didn't receive interview invitations yet, hope this would be true.


----------



## ELLAMARIE

Hey all,
Undergrad applicant here. I received a request to interview around 5pm yesterday (03/04). They noted that ALL interviews take place this weekend. Check your Acceptd account because my email was in my 'junk' folder! 
Ella


----------



## Chris W

ELLAMARIE said:


> Hey all,
> Undergrad applicant here. I received a request to interview around 5pm yesterday (03/04). They noted that ALL interviews take place this weekend. Check your Acceptd account because my email was in my 'junk' folder!
> Ella


Congrats and good luck! Be sure to add your application to our database with all the dates and other info to help others. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## q64

ELLAMARIE said:


> Hey all,
> Undergrad applicant here. I received a request to interview around 5pm yesterday (03/04). They noted that ALL interviews take place this weekend. Check your Acceptd account because my email was in my 'junk' folder!
> Ella



Good luck with your interview!


----------



## sd2cool

ELLAMARIE said:


> Hey all,
> Undergrad applicant here. I received a request to interview around 5pm yesterday (03/04). They noted that ALL interviews take place this weekend. Check your Acceptd account because my email was in my 'junk' folder!
> Ella


Congrats on your interview and good luck!!! May I ask, did you apply out of high school or did you apply as a transfer?


----------



## sd2cool

sd2cool said:


> Congrats on your interview and good luck!!! May I ask, did you apply out of high school or did you apply as a transfer?


nevermind, just saw your app post! again, good luck!


----------



## Chris W

How many other programs are you applying to?


----------



## Sky Zhuang

ELLAMARIE said:


> Hey all,
> Undergrad applicant here. I received a request to interview around 5pm yesterday (03/04). They noted that ALL interviews take place this weekend. Check your Acceptd account because my email was in my 'junk' folder!
> Ella


Hi! What you said "ALL interviews take place this weekend" means that all interviews will be finished in this weekend or all interview invitations will be sent to applicants this weekend? thanks.


----------



## ELLAMARIE

Hey Sky! The message I received said  "All interviews will be via ZOOM and take place on Saturday, March 6, 2021 and Sunday, March 7, 2021 between 9:00AM-5:00PM PST.  Each applicant interview lasts about 15-20 minutes." My guess is all invitations have been sent. Do not worry! UCLA TFT usually admits a few folks who dont interview.


----------



## Sky Zhuang

ELLAMARIE said:


> Hey Sky! The message I received said  "All interviews will be via ZOOM and take place on Saturday, March 6, 2021 and Sunday, March 7, 2021 between 9:00AM-5:00PM PST.  Each applicant interview lasts about 15-20 minutes." My guess is all invitations have been sent. Do not worry! UCLA TFT usually admits a few folks who dont interview.


Hi Ella, thanks and good luck for the interview! If I was rejected, my alternative plan is Syracuse's Newhouse public communication. They have offer me a photography major. Anyway, hope we will have good luck!


----------



## q64

Decision date is expected to be 19th (3rd Friday of March).

good luck everyone!


----------



## chickennoodlesoup

Hey guys,

I applied for TFT back in December and I’m getting kinda anxious about waiting for an interview, since it’s already late February. Does anyone know if they’ve already sent them out for film applications? My friend had told me about how she got an interview as a Theater applicant, and that got me wondering if they’d already sent out interviews for the film students. Let me know if you guys hear anything!


----------



## latcat

q64 said:


> Decision date is expected to be 19th (3rd Friday of March).
> 
> good luck everyone!


Is this decision date for freshmen or transfer? I applied for transfer and im worried because I never got an interview


----------

